# Extremely Slow Network Speed



## Fahn (Feb 13, 2012)

I have recently purchased an ASUS q500a with Win8 (not the pro edition). For the first few days I noticed that my internet speed was very slow, and was dropping in and out when I was on Skype or using an IRC channel. I thought it was bad weather or something effecting the connection.

Then I noticed that the speed was just fine on all the other machines in my house. I've heard that Win8 had slower browser loading times but this is ridiculous.

My connection is at 54Mbps (not MBps), but my WiFi connection says that I'm receiving and sending 0 kbps! When I open the resource monitor, it says that my browser windows are sending and receiving only 1 kbps. The graph for my WiFi just shows nothing, with the occasional (and I do stress that) jump from 8 Mbps to over 400 kbps, but only for a brief moment.

I've went to speedtest.net and it says my PING is about 85, my download speed is 1.45 MBps (fastest available in my area), and my upload speed is something like .18 MBps.

I don't understand what the problem is. Running diagnostics and troubleshooting my connection shows nothing is wrong. Sometimes pages load just fine even though it still says I'm sending/receiving 0 kbps.

I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but I'm becoming extremely frustrated, especially considering this is a brand new machine (less than 2 weeks old) and is being outdone by an old, cheap Wal*Mart desktop!!

Can you please help me?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

